# Anyone play a Mayfly DC-30?



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

Retrotown has a DC-30 plus cab for such a low price I'm tempted. I've wanted to rock the EL-84 thing for a while now but the Matchless and good Vox prices have kept me out of the game. This DC-30 looks tempting. Anyone done any serious time with one? All accounts on the net say thumbs up.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I would say thumbs up on a DC30. I love my Ceriatone clone of a Matchless. It is my most versatile and sweet sounding amp. Of course I made it in a huge 2x12 combo cab. It is rather big and heavy, and I don't think I ever use it in full power mode (it's always on 15 watts with just 2 EL84s).
But Ya, I will keep it forever. I love all my amps but this is the one that I will always need the most, and never part with.
If I could do it all again though, I probably would choose a DC30 preamp (the EF86 side) in a 15 watt Lightning chassis and power section, with only a single 12" speaker, or alone as a head cab. But that is just to make it lighter and more portable without giving up any of the great tone hopefully.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

I would say thumbs up too. Trevor is a local guy for you and hopefully he can provide support if you need it. Great price for a hand-made amp plus cab.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Do they have a site? Anywhere I can find model options and prices?


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

LowWatt said:


> Do they have a site? Anywhere I can find model options and prices?


Trevor's site is down, but Retrotown's site (http://www.retrotownmusic.com/) has some info about the amp.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

dr_iggi said:


> I would say thumbs up too. Trevor is a local guy for you and hopefully he can provide support if you need it. Great price for a hand-made amp plus cab.


The price and that fact are what's making that amp look so darn appealing. I'm headed in to Retrotown this weekend to try that DC-30 out.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

LowWatt said:


> Do they have a site? Anywhere I can find model options and prices?


I did a web search and I found that he no longer makes the Mayfly BC-15 and BC-30. Why was less clear - someone said he sold the business, another said he just stopped making them.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> I did a web search and I found that he no longer makes the Mayfly BC-15 and BC-30. Why was less clear - someone said he sold the business, another said he just stopped making them.


I think he just decided to get out of the business. I tried a BC30 once... very nice sounding amp... Voxy sounding to my ears. I never did like the look of them though.

Pete


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

I got to try this one out today ... fantastic little amp for the price. I was seriously tempted to take it home with me, but I've already bought too many new toys this year.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I like the BC 30 a lot. Its a little noisier than some of the other vox clones, but otherwise works very well. Trevor Finlay used to have one, but I think he sold it.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

I didn't get down to try it. Tuesday for sure. I've made up my mind: I want that Destination Rotation Single so I'll be in the same room as the amp...might as well, right? "Honey, I went in for a pedal, I came out with a head and a cab...what can I say? I'm weak."


----------



## Greg (Feb 7, 2006)

I remember playing one here in Calgary, can't remember who's, nice ac30 type amp, Greg


----------



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

Greg said:


> I remember playing one here in Calgary, can't remember who's, nice ac30 type amp, Greg


That was mine. I thought it was a great amp. There was a touch too much gain in the pre-amp for my tastes, but that's a pretty minor problem given how cool it was. I paired it with a Jenkins 2x12 with Blues and a ?? (forgetting the manufacturer) 1x12 with a Red Fang and actually preferred the 1x12. It was sold to a guy in CA who loves it too.


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

DC-30 is a Matchless AC30-inspired design. 
Mayfly offered a BC-30 - also AC30 inspired. 
The two are rather different. 

Trevor May/Mayfly built a great amp - drag Trevor stopped production (on his own terms). 
The BC-30 is a pretty aggressive amp - excels (to my ear) at the rougher EL84 tones... Bit more grit than chime. Touch of Marshall 18 watt in there. 
Check it out, Ian. It's VERY well-built and very much it's own thing (a compliment). 
Trevor knows his stuff...


----------



## Greg (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi teleplucker, I had a Matchless hc 30 at the time and your Mayfly was closer to an ac 30, if thats what a person was after, the Matchless was a great amp too just not leaning as much to the ac30 side of things, Cheers , Greg


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

rwe333 said:


> DC-30 is a Matchless AC30-inspired design.
> Mayfly offered a BC-30 - also AC30 inspired.
> The two are rather different.
> 
> ...


Thanks Wayne. I played it. Verrra nice. But we just did something...uh...big...so no new gear for me for a while. I'm in sticker shock from what we just did.


----------

